# Travel Talk > Travel Tips >  How to Be a Good Tourist

## sharjeel

As novelist James Michener once said, "If you reject the food, ignore the customs, fear the religion and avoid the people, you might as well stay home." Being a successful traveler means jumping into a culture with both feet, not to mention heart and mind. But it also means banishing "ugly American" stereotypes. You'll be a better ambassador to the world, says Peggy Post, director of the Emily Post Institute, when you "keep respect front and center" when you travel  whether you're dealing with a taxi driver, your hosts or anyone in between. Here are other ways to ensure your harmonious place in the world as a successful tourist.
*Out*
Dressing inappropriately in any foreign country ensures that you stand out  and not in a good way. In general, Americans dress more casually than people from other cultures. "Even in Europe, people don't walk around in shorts like Americans do," says Post. Consider local customs as well: Modest dress, of course, is a hot-button issue in places like the Middle East.
*Do Your Homework*
The point of travel, for many, is to learn about the world. If you visit another culture, study the basics before you go. It could be something as simple as learning the correct pronunciation of places or streets, or converting the currency in advance.
*Mind Your Manners*
Ignore that moldy "what happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas" conceit. "Traveling doesn't mean your values change when you leave home," says Post. "The world is a lot smaller these days, and your behavior can come back to you in an unpleasant way. Be the ethical you at home and on the road." And don't keep comparing everything to how it is back home.
*Try to Speak the Language*
It's not essential to speak fluently, but most locals appreciate visitors who make an effort to speak the simple common phrases that communicate essentials.
*Talk to the Locals*
You will learn more about a new part of the world, and enrich your travel experience, by simply engaging the locals in conversation. "Ask questions," says Post. "People love to talk about their lives." Inquire about day-to-day issues  what's familiar to a local can be thrillingly novel to you. Get the lowdown on favorite restaurants and shops. Talking (and, more important, listening) is your ticket to the genuine heart of a place.

----------


## darrenpete

Be sure to read something about the place you're going- how do people dress, who is the average man/woman. Are there many museums, is the main attraction pubs or restaurants? This will help you fit a little in, just for a start.

----------


## mousumi907

Have fun! Common sense is your best weapon against everything that can happen!

----------


## caarzonrent

yes common sense and gathering knowledge in advance about the place can make your travel more enjoyable and safe.

----------


## clairecrossbroad

Be sure to read something about the place you're going- how do people dress, who is the average man/woman. Are there many museums, is the main attraction pubs or restaurants? This will help you fit a little in, just for a start.

----------


## cathytreat

Nice information..This is very helpful all the people.

----------


## davidsmith36

Three step to be good Tourist:
1.Doing Your Research
2.Respecting the Country or State Youre Visiting
3.Engaging the Local Community

----------


## Melisa

Thanks for info! It's really helpful

----------


## davidsmith36

*Following Three ways you have to Be a Good Tourist :*
1.Learn key phrases or words in the language of the country you're going to. 
2.Check the weather if traveling domestically and dress appropriately.
3.Conduct research on the countrys or state's customs and traditions.

----------


## wadewilson

stay healthy and keep your body strong becuz we may have to walk very long

----------


## KindaichiShota

Very useful for me... I will use these for becoming a good tourist..  :Smile:

----------

